# Presenting RRP to customers



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Tell them your scared of the fine that could put you out of the business.
> .
> Present it to them in the manner of protecting them


Got me thinking, Gabe.

How will you present this to HO?
In the past, I would have the RR Brochure and some info with me on a bid, and bring it up if needed. 
Now I wonder if asking the age if the home during the initial phone call, maybe sending the RR Brochure or a link?
Hate to scare them off before a face to face?!
During the bid, I would like to focus on being the solution to the problem, not beating them over the head with RRP.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Give them a copy of this:*

*Lead Poisoning in Children*


*What problems does lead cause?*


High levels of lead in the body can cause problems with the brain, kidneys and bone marrow (the soft tissue inside bones). Symptoms of high lead levels can include belly pain, headaches, vomiting, confusion, muscle weakness, seizures, hair loss and anemia (a low red blood cell count).

Lower levels of lead in the body can also cause problems, like trouble paying attention, behavior problems, learning difficulties and a fall in the IQ of young children. (IQ stands for "intelligence quotient" and is one measure of how smart a person is.)
Return to top

*In what ways are children exposed to lead?*


Lead is a heavy metal that is found naturally in the Earth's crust. It has historically been used in a number of household products.

More than 4% of children in the United States have lead poisoning. Rates of lead poisoning are higher in large cities and among people with low incomes.

The most common cause of lead poisoning today is old paint with lead in it. Lead has not been used in house paint since 1978. However, many older houses and apartment buildings (especially those built before 1960) have lead-based paint on their walls.

Toddlers explore their world by putting things in their mouths. Therefore, young children who live in older buildings are at especially high risk of getting lead poisoning. Children can get lead poisoning by chewing on pieces of peeling paint or by swallowing house dust or soil that contains tiny chips of the leaded paint from these buildings.

Lead can also be in air, water and food. Lead levels in the air have gone down greatly since lead was taken out of gasoline in the 1970s. Lead is still found in some old water pipes, although using lead solder to mend or put together water pipes is no longer allowed in the United States. Lead can also be found in food or juice stored in foreign-made cans or improperly fired ceramic containers.
Return to top

*How can I lower the risk that my child will get lead poisoning?*


Here are some things you can do to lower your family's risk of lead poisoning:

If you live in a house or an apartment built before 1978, ask your doctor about blood lead testing for your child and keep your child away from peeling paint. Peeling paint needs to be removed from all surfaces up to 5 feet above the floor. It is also a good idea to repaint the rooms to seal in the lead paint.
If you're remodeling an old home, seal off the rooms that are being worked on. For example, put heavy sheets of plastic over doorways and windows of the work area.
If there's a problem with lead poisoning in the area where you live, or if a lot of older houses in your neighborhood are being remodeled, have your family wipe their feet and take their shoes off before they come into your home. This will lower the chance of tracking soil with lead in it into your home.
Wash your child's hands and face before meals.

To get more information about what else you can do to lower your family's exposure to lead, talk to your doctor or call your local health department (the number is in the phone book). Tell your doctor if you are concerned that your child may have been exposed to lead.
Return to top

*What will my doctor do if my child's blood has a high level of lead?*


During regular well-child checkups for your baby, toddler or preschooler, your doctor will ask you questions to see if there is a chance that your child might get lead poisoning. The doctor might test your child's blood for lead.

If your child's blood lead level is above normal, your doctor will give you information on how you can lower your child's lead level. Your doctor will then test your child's blood lead level every few months until the level drops into the normal range.

Fortunately, only a small number of babies and children have high enough levels of lead in their blood that they need treatment. If your child's blood lead level is very high, your doctor will treat your child with medicine to lower the amount of lead in the blood.

If one or more of your children has high blood lead levels, your doctor will call your local health department. Persons from the health department can help by inspecting your home for old peeling paint and getting workers to remove the paint or cover it with new paint.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

or this


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Web MD*

*Lead Poisoning - Treatment Overview*




Treatment for lead poisoning begins with removing the sources of lead and providing balanced nutrition. These measures are usually sufficient to limit exposure to lead and reduce lead levels in the body.
Old paint chips and dirt are the most common sources of lead in the home. Lead-based paint and the dust and dirt that come from its decomposition should be removed by professionals. In the workplace, removal of sources usually involves removing lead dust that is in the air and making sure adults don't bring contaminated dust or dirt into the home on clothes worn for work.
Balanced nutrition includes adequate amounts of vitamins and minerals such as iron, calcium, and vitamin C. A person who eats a balanced, nutritious diet absorbs less lead than a person whose diet is inadequate. 
If removing the source of lead and balancing nutrition do not reduce lead levels, or if the blood lead level is very high, chelation therapy may be used. Chelation therapy is a process that lowers the amount of lead stored in the body. Drugs called chelating agents cause metals like lead to bind to them, and then they are eliminated from the body through urine. Because chelating agents increase the absorption of lead and other metals, it is essential that sources of lead exposure be removed before a person is treated.
If blood lead levels do not come down with treatment, the home and work areas need to be rechecked for other sources of lead. Contact your local health department to see what inspection services are available in your area.
Prevention, primarily through screening of both children and adults, is the most effective means of reducing or eliminating the effects of lead poisoning. Damage from lead poisoning, especially to the central nervous system, is often incurable and may not improve with treatment.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/pubs/5054.html*








*Consumer Product Safety Commission

*
*What You Should Know About Lead Based Paint in Your Home: Safety Alert*

*CPSC Document #5054*
Lead-based paint is hazardous to your health.

Lead-based paint is a major source of lead poisoning for children and can also affect adults. In children, lead poisoning can cause irreversible brain damage and can impair mental functioning. It can retard mental and physical development and reduce attention span. It can also retard fetal development even at extremely low levels of lead. In adults, it can cause irritability, poor muscle coordination, and nerve damage to the sense organs and nerves controlling the body. Lead poisoning may also cause problems with reproduction (such as a decreased sperm count). It may also increase blood pressure. Thus, young children, fetuses, infants, and adults with high blood pressure are the most vulnerable to the effects of lead.

Children should be screened for lead poisoning.

In communities where the houses are old and deteriorating, take advantage of available screening programs offered by local health departments and have children checked regularly to see if they are suffering from lead poisoning. Because the early symptoms of lead poisoning are easy to confuse with other illnesses, it is difficult to diagnose lead poisoning without medical testing. Early symptoms may include persistent tiredness, irritability, loss of appetite, stomach discomfort, reduced attention span, insomnia, and constipation. Failure to treat children in the early stages can cause long-term or permanent health damage. 

The current blood lead level which defines lead poisoning is 10 micrograms of lead per deciliter of blood. However, since poisoning may occur at lower levels than previously thought, various federal agencies are considering whether this level should be lowered further so that lead poisoning prevention programs will have the latest information on testing children for lead poisoning.

Consumers can be exposed to lead from paint.

Eating paint chips is one way young children are exposed to lead. It is not the most common way that consumers, in general, are exposed to lead. Ingesting and inhaling lead dust that is created as lead-based paint "chalks," chips, or peels from deteriorated surfaces can expose consumers to lead. Walking on small paint chips found on the floor, or opening and closing a painted frame window, can also create lead dust. Other sources of lead include deposits that may be present in homes after years of use of leaded gasoline and from industrial sources like smelting. Consumers can also generate lead dust by sanding lead-based paint or by scraping or heating lead-based paint.

Lead dust can settle on floors, walls, and furniture. Under these conditions, children can ingest lead dust from hand-to-mouth con- tact or in food. Settled lead dust can re-enter the air through cleaning, such as sweeping or vacuuming, or by movement of people throughout the house.

Older homes may contain lead based paint.

Lead was used as a pigment and drying agent in "alkyd" oil based paint. "Latex" water based paints generally have not contained lead. About two-thirds of the homes built before 1940 and one-half of the homes built from 1940 to 1960 contain heavily-leaded paint. Some homes built after 1960 also contain heavily-leaded paint. It may be on any interior or exterior surface, particularly on woodwork, doors, and windows. In 1978, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission lowered the legal maximum lead content in most kinds of paint to 0.06% (a trace amount). Consider having the paint in homes constructed before the 1980s tested for lead before renovating or if the paint or underlying surface is deteriorating. This is particularly important if infants, children, or pregnant women are present.

Consumers can have paint tested for lead.

There are do-it-yourself kits available. However, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission has not evaluated any of these kits. One home test kit uses sodium sulfide solution. This procedure requires you to place a drop of sodium sulfide solution on a paint chip. The paint chip slowly turns darker if lead is present. There are problems with this test, however. Other metals may cause false positive results, and resins in the paint may prevent the sulfide from causing the paint chip to change color. Thus, the presence of lead may not be correctly indicated. In addition the darkening may be detected only on very light-colored paint.

Another in-home test requires a trained professional who can operate the equipment safely. This test uses X-ray fluorescence to determine if the paint contains lead. Although the test can be done in your home, it should be done only by professionals trained by the equipment manufacturer or who have passed a state or local government training course, since the equipment contains radioactive materials. In addition, in some tests, the method has not been reliable.

Consumers may choose to have a testing laboratory test a paint sample for lead. Lab testing is considered more reliable than other methods. Lab tests may cost from $20 to $50 per sample. To have the lab test for lead paint, consumers may:



Get sample containers from the lab or use re-sealable plastic bags. Label the containers or bags with the consumer's name and the location in the house from which each paint sample was taken. Several samples should be taken from each affected room (see HUD Guidelines discussed below).
Use a sharp knife to cut through the edges of the sample paint. The lab should tell you the size of the sample needed. It will probably be about 2 inches by 2 inches.
Lift off the paint with a clean putty knife and put it into the container. Be sure to take a sample of all layers of paint, since only the lower layers may contain lead. Do not include any of the underlying wood, plaster, metal, and brick.
Wipe the surface and any paint dust with a wet cloth or paper towel and discard the cloth or towel.
The U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) recommends that action to reduce exposure should be taken when the lead in paint is greater than 0.5% by lab testing or greater than 1.0 milligrams per square centimeter by X-ray fluorescence. Action is especially important when paint is deteriorating or when infants, children, or pregnant women are present. Consumers can reduce exposure to lead-based paint.

If you have lead-based paint, you should take steps to reduce your exposure to lead. You can:

1. Have the painted item replaced.


You can replace a door or other easily removed item if you can do it without creating lead dust. Items that are difficult to remove should be replaced by professionals who will control and contain lead dust.​2. Cover the lead-based paint.


You can spray the surface with a sealant or cover it with gypsum wallboard. However, painting over lead-based paint with non-lead paint is not a long-term solution. Even though the lead-based paint may be covered by non-lead paint, the lead-based paint may continue to loosen from the surface below and create lead dust. The new paint may also partially mix with the lead-based paint, and lead dust will be released when the new paint begins to deteriorate.​3. Have the lead-based paint removed.


Have professionals trained in removing lead-based paint do this work. Each of the paint-removal methods (sandpaper, scrapers, chemicals, sandblasters, and torches or heat guns) can produce lead fumes or dust. Fumes or dust can become airborne and be inhaled or ingested. Wet methods help reduce the amount of lead dust. Removing moldings, trim, window sills, and other painted surfaces for professional paint stripping outside the home may also create dust. Be sure the professionals contain the lead dust. Wet-wipe all surfaces to remove any dust or paint chips. Wet-clean the area before re-entry.​You can remove a small amount of lead-based paint if you can avoid creating any dust. Make sure the surface is less than about one square foot (such as a window sill). Any job larger than about one square foot should be done by professionals. Make sure you can use a wet method (such as a liquid paint stripper).​4. Reduce lead dust exposure.


You can periodically wet mop and wipe surfaces and floors with a high phosphorous (at least 5%) cleaning solution. Wear waterproof gloves to prevent skin irritation. Avoid activities that will disturb or damage lead based paint and create dust. This is a preventive measure and is not an alternative to replacement or removal.​Professionals are available to remove, replace, or cover lead-based paint.

Contact your state and local health departments lead poisoning prevention programs and housing authorities for information about testing labs and contractors who can safely remove lead-based paint.

The U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) prepared guidelines for removing lead-based paint which were published in the Federal Register, April 18, 1990, page 1455614614. Ask contractors about their qualifications, experience removing lead-based paint, and plans to follow these guidelines.



Consumers should keep children and other occupants (especially infants, pregnant women, and adults with high blood pressure) out of the work area until the job is completed.
Consumers should remove all food and eating utensils from the work area.
Contractors should remove all furniture, carpets, and drapes and seal the work area from the rest of the house. The contractor also should cover and seal the floor unless lead paint is to be removed from the floor.
Contractors should assure that workers wear respirators designed to avoid inhaling lead.
Contractors should not allow eating or drinking in the work area. Contractors should cover and seal all cabinets and food contact surfaces.
Contractors should dispose of clothing worn in the room after working. Workers should not wear work clothing in other areas of the house. The contractor should launder work clothes separately.
Contractors should clean up debris using special vacuum cleaners with HEPA (high efficiency particulate air) filters and should use a wet mop after vacuuming.
Contractors should dispose of lead-based paint waste and contaminated materials in accordance with state and local regulations.
Government officials and health professionals continue to develop advice about removing lead-based paint. Watch for future publications by government agencies, health departments, and other groups concerned with lead-paint removal and prevention of lead poisoning.

009009


---​
Consumers can obtain this publication and additional publication information from the Publications section of CPSC's web site or by sending your publication request to [email protected]. 
This document is in the public domain. It may be reproduced without change in part or whole by an individual or organization without permission. If it is reproduced, however, the Commission would appreciate knowing how it is used. Write the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, Office of Information and Public Affairs, 4330 East West Highway, Bethesda, MD 20814 or send an e-mail via CPSC's On-Line Form. The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of serious injury or death from thousands of types of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. The CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. The CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals - contributed significantly to the decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 30 years.
To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, call CPSC's hotline at (800) 638-2772 or CPSC's teletypewriter at (301) 595-7054, or visit CPSC's web site at www.cpsc.gov/talk.html. To join a CPSC email subscription list, please go to https://www.cpsc.gov/cpsclist.aspx. Consumers can obtain this release and recall information at CPSC's Web site at www.cpsc.gov.
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09346.html</IMG><A onmouseover="document.onsafety.src='/images/onsafetyboilerb.jpg'" onmouseout="document.onsafety.src='/images/onsafetyboilera.jpg'" href="http://www.cpsc.gov/onsafety">http://www.youtube.com/uscpschttp://twitter.com/OnSafety<A onmouseover="document.flickr.src='/images/FlickrB.jpg'" onmouseout="document.flickr.src='/images/FlickrA.jpg'" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/uscpsc">

Consumer ​


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

> Consumers may choose to have a testing laboratory test a paint sample for lead. Lab testing is considered more reliable than other methods. Lab tests may cost from $20 to $50 per sample. To have the lab test for lead paint, consumers may:


Our instructor gave us a few examples on how you can go about doing this - The paint chip method could be really expensive and cost as much as 2500 for your average 1800 sq feet house. where you would need over 200 samples to declare your house lead free. The other method is the XRF "X-ray Fluorescence" which would only cost about $150 - $200 bucks the the same 200 samples.

Here in California we are not allowed to test for lead for compensation. Only a certified state lead inspector can do that.

Pat*
*


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Got me thinking, Gabe.
> 
> How will you present this to HO?
> In the past, I would have the RR Brochure and some info with me on a bid, and bring it up if needed.
> ...


Your just trying to steal my thanks.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Neps, Alright already! 
That is exactly my point, I don't want to overwhelm them!
I'd rather be matter of fact, yep, this is the law, we are certified and capable, don't you worry!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Neps, Alright already!
> That is exactly my point, I don't want to overwhelm them!
> I'd rather be matter of fact, yep, this is the law, we are certified and capable, don't you worry!


I think the opposite. Educate and scare the sh!t out of them. A 30k+ fine scares the sh!t out of me!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wanna scare the bejesus outa them?

Tell 'em my story, how a nice quasi intelligent and semi literate painter up in Norfolk got lead poisoned in his 30's 

and then show 'em any number of these:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hell ya, :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That scares me!!:jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think if you can get a clear understanding of what asbestos is and what it's risk are. You could present it to your prospect as your looking out for their best interest. But yet letting them know you have restrictions as well. Keeping the health of the client 1st, then briefly explaining the law side. Make the client feel like you care for them. Health should all ways come 1st with your clients. This is how you should conduct your safety practices with your employees as well. In general people don't like laws, but they like to feel cared for. I never speak in law terms with clients or employees. Unless they want to play the law game. Then Its game on!
.
Watch the videos I posted here. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/give-me-your-questions-about-rrp-here-8295/index2/#post120989


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have dealt with about 5 presentations at this time.None of which were calling me to deal with their "lead paint problem" They just want their house painted. So in their mind this is not something they are setting out to deal with.It becomes an added cost they don't want to deal with. So,as already stated, until the customer is coming to you looking for you to solve their lead paint problem they are not going to be open to spending more money on a problem they don't care about.The results of lead paint poisoning are to vague. It says "can cause" and "can be" not "will cause" and "does cause".There are no pictures of highly brain damaged kids or anyone for that matter.No group crying out about the devastation being caused by lead paint so there is no urgency attached to it.Frankly it's hard for me to get behind this because I don't see any examples of how horrible it is either.So far I have seen 1 lady making the Internet rounds and her kid looks fine to me.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

*CPSC Document #5054
*Lead-based paint is hazardous to your health.

Lead-based paint is a major source of lead poisoning for children and can also affect adults. In children, lead poisoning can cause irreversible brain damage and can impair mental functioning. It can retard mental and physical development and reduce attention span. It can also retard fetal development even at extremely low levels of lead. In adults, it can cause irritability, poor muscle coordination, and nerve damage to the sense organs and nerves controlling the body. Lead poisoning may also cause problems with reproduction (such as a decreased sperm count). It may also increase blood pressure. Thus, young children, fetuses, infants, and adults with high blood pressure are the most vulnerable to the effects of lead.

Do you really think this has an urgency attached to it???? Again, show me these people!!! That's the only way the consumer will react to this.Until there are examples, this to me just sounds like lab tests and not real world.Consumers won't buy it! I hope that when 1 of us lands our first project where the customer was genuinely concerned and made their decision to hire you based of your certification that you bring it to this forum immediately!!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> Wanna scare the bejesus outa them?
> 
> Tell 'em my story, how a nice quasi intelligent and semi literate painter up in Norfolk got lead poisoned in his 30's
> 
> ...


Off Topic:

Every one of those pics has the potential to be a great Avatar.........


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

My first suggestion is for you all to contact ...

1. Realtors
2. Property Managers
3. and Paint Stores

These individuals, I call "forced compliance clients". They are basically forced to use and/or refer Certified Firms.

If not, then they stand a great chance of being sued.

You will have to educate them that there is a new law. Then you will have to educate them on why they could be sued for using/referring a non-certified firm.

Once "they get it", because of supply and demand ... you will be about the only one they can use.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

My second suggestion (on dealing with homeowners ...

1. Realize they know nothing about the law and the purpose of the law.

2. They will be in shock (like you were), when they first hear about it. I briefly introduce them to it ... let them digest it for a while ... and then come back to it, when I give them an estimate.

A rough draft of introducing it ...

*A New Law*

On April 22 2010 a new law came into effect. The new law is called the “Renovation, Repair and Painting (RRP) Rule, which was initiated by the US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA). If you own a home that was built before 1978, you will need to always hire an EPA Certified Firm (CF) for any project that will disturb a painted (or stained) surface. 

You can verify that this law exists by calling 1-800-424-LEAD (5323) or by going online to http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/renovation.htm

*What is disturbing a painted surface?* 

It’s where a contractor cuts, drills, removes, sands, saws, scrapes or does demolition to a painted (or stained) surface.

*What types of trades need to be certified?*

Plumbers, electricians, painters, pressure washers, carpenters, handymen, window replacement companies, flooring firms, granite countertop installers and remodeling contractors should be certified. In some cases … roofers, deck builders, fence installers and wall paper hangers will need to also be certified.

*Purpose of the Law*

Simply put, it is to protect you (homeowner) and your family from being lead poisoned.

Many homes built before 1978 have lead based paint in one of their layers. When a contractor cuts, sands or whatever, this painted surface … toxic lead dust is created. Any homeowner, who has ever had work done on their home, realizes how much dust can be created by a contractor.

*What are the chances of getting lead poisoning?* 

The CDC says that 74% of homes built before 1978 have lead based paint. These percentages show that your odds are quite high. The older your home is … the greater the odds.

*Is this really such a big deal?*

We’ve found that the only people saying this was NOT a big deal … were non-certified contractors.
Everyone else seemed to think this is a very important subject. Places like …

• US Consumer Product Safety Commission
• US Environmental Protection Agency
• US Department of Housing and Urban Development
• Agency for Toxic Substances & Disease Registry
• US Department of Health and Human Services
• National Center for Healthy Housing 
• Mayo Clinic, Children’s Hospital and Hospitals across the country
• American Academy of Pediatrics 
• National Institutes of Health
• Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
• The New England Journal of Medicine
• Alliance for Healthy Homes
• Thousands of Doctors, Poison Centers and Researchers
• States, Counties and City Health Departments across the nation

And many more organizations.

-----------

Ultimately, a bargain hunter is going to be a bargain hunter. However, there will be those who are more interested ...

1. Those who have a problem using illegal companies.
2. Those who don't want to risk their child getting lead poisoning.
3. Those who are "health minded"
4. Those who are "green minded"

One customer said to me; _prove to me the risk of lead poisoning_ and I will pay more and use you.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Bringing it down to the most simplistic thought ...

The homeowner has two needs. First, is they want to have their home/room painted. The second need, is that they want to do this, without poisoning themselves, kids and even family pet.

_On exterior painting, it would be the need of painting, without poisoning themselves, their kids, family pet, neighbors and neighborhood kids._

The first need (painting), they already realize.

The second need (no lead poisoning), they don't realize, until you educate them.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> *CPSC Document #5054*
> Lead-based paint is hazardous to your health.
> 
> Lead-based paint is a major source of lead poisoning for children and can also affect adults. In children, lead poisoning can cause irreversible brain damage and can impair mental functioning. It can retard mental and physical development and reduce attention span. It can also retard fetal development even at extremely low levels of lead. In adults, it can cause irritability, poor muscle coordination, and nerve damage to the sense organs and nerves controlling the body. Lead poisoning may also cause problems with reproduction (such as a decreased sperm count). It may also increase blood pressure. Thus, young children, fetuses, infants, and adults with high blood pressure are the most vulnerable to the effects of lead.


After reading that, I think I've had lead poisining my whole life!!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill don't use RRP to disguise your love for wigs and lady's purses..


----------

